# Where do you find low cost new/used props?



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

I wanted to start this thread to help everyone with an "out of the coffin" solution to getting low cost props or equipment to build props. I have added this to a couple of my previous threads but felt one dedicated to finding props could be helpful.

*Craigs List-* I found a brand new Elation Master Blaster CONSTANT 1200 fogger new in box for $60. DJ's who need money or night club owners who go out of business use this method to find local buyers to get rid of their stuff fast. DMX's, lighting, strobes, foggers, PA systems, etc. Also great for Garage sale finds. Look in the garage sale section and use key words like halloween, fog machine, etc as people get rid of this stuff at this sales.
I always have fog juice with me to test out the foggers before I take it unless its new in box.

*"Myspace"* classified- I have only found a few items there but you never know what may pop up.

A new site is horrorbid.com not much there now but i am keeping an eye on this as someone may throw up a gem. Its only halloween related items.

We all know about Ebay and the deals you can get but a trick you can use it to add "lot" after your query. So if you are looking for "skulls" type "skulls lot"
or try "props lot" this looks for people that are selling multiple items in a "lot" where you may be able to get better pricing and more stuff.

Anyway, lets brainstorm and list the places where you can possiblly get less expensive stuff!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Goodwill
Salvation Army
Garage Sales
Thrift Shops
Friends 
Family

Pretty much anyplace i think someone can go. Thats where i send them


----------



## Nightwing (Aug 1, 2007)

Garage sales are my favorite. I just got an old trunk that's begging to be a coffin.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

Curbys


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Dumpsters....the official competitor of Curby's


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Actually thats a great place!*

First of all, I have no pride when it comes to free halloween stuff. Last year when Halloween Bazzar set up shop in the old "franks nursery" that closed down, I was thrilled! The displays were awesome, props galore, but prices were outragious. The weeks after Halloween They were moving out of the building and I decided to take a look in the dumpster. They had thrown away masks that did not have tags, slightly damaged props, (shoe polish fix) makeup brand new in the package, skulls, etc. I had a truck full.

So find the "Spirit Halloween" stores (or whatever) after Halloween and look in the dumpster, I guarantee you'll find something. Most of the employees are temporary, young and lazy. They would rather throw it out than pack it up. Capitalize on that!!

Dont make a mess!! if you do, they will probably put security or a lock on it so your feebie days are over...


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

ahh yes - the epic battle between curby's and dumpsters - so far this year curby is in the lead for me - but who knows what lyeth in wait for me in the next dumpster just beyond the corner... dun dun duuuuuu


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Don't forget Freecycle


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys...in fact my best friend is working at a new halloween store soon because i'm "soooo obsessed with halloween". Bless her! Now she can keep an eye on the old props for me  Thanks meltdown, I wouldn't have thought


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

dave the dead said:


> Dumpsters....the official competitor of Curby's


haha, nice.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

the swap shop at the town dump does it for me... usually just some little stuff that can be used for details, although sometimes i get lucky with some good stuff


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

*my favorite place for free stuff*

has anyone heard of kijiji? its a great place! its free classified ads. so people will put the darnest things on there. once you try it you will be hooked. go to kijiji .com or .ca and click on a city close to you.
Plus you can put an ad on there yourself and ask for stuff in the wanted section. try it you'll like it!


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

I live near a major tourist area (Sevierville, Pigeon Forge, Gatlinburg, TN.) and there are lots of Antic Malls, Flea Markets, Barn sales (Boy these can be scary) and so on here.
I need to get out and dig through them more.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

thrift store has many of my basic things I "destroy" into props


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

I talk to my local trash collector. He keeps an eye out for me!!  I also like to go to construction site dumpsters!! It's amazing what they throw out!!!


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

What is Curbys?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Turbophanx said:


> What is Curbys?


LMAO - took me bit to catch on that one myself as I had never heard the term until coming here. For a while I thought it was an actual place. It's more along the same lines as dumpster diving except in residential areas - curbside 

Now everytime I see something out and I look distracted I tell my wife that I was just window shopping at Curby's - always gets a good chuckle - but haven't seen anything that caught my eyes yet.

-TM


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

check local dumps also ..we don't have big item garbage here so it has to go to the local dump


----------



## CallmeCraZe (Jul 9, 2008)

Ask ask ask is what I try to do, mom always said it never hurts to ask! Talk to workers at Walmart to keep an open eye for "stuff" Lowes Home Depot - trash to treasure and Free is the way to go!


----------

